# Bulk Sand/ Salt Supplier In Southern NH?



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Im Looking for a bulk supplier of salt in nh around manchester hooksett concord area. Going in a 40ft container and im going to get a load of grainy sand from manchester sand. thanks also what would you recommend for a mix? if i get a tri-axle load of sand how much salt would you recommend? also how much will fit in a 40 ft container thanks guysThumbs Up


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

Try NHicemelt in manch. There prices on salt delivered were pretty good last yr. As far as mix ratio. It really depends on what you are using it on. We usually mix 3-1 sand / salt.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I know this is a couple years old but anyone know of any good places to buy bagged salt? I thought of NHicemelt but from what I hear it is really expensive. Anyone have any ideas? looking for a pallet of it


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

John Deere Landscapes sells bagged salt/ice melt.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

Jguck25;1643314 said:


> I know this is a couple years old but anyone know of any good places to buy bagged salt? I thought of NHicemelt but from what I hear it is really expensive. Anyone have any ideas? looking for a pallet of it


The only bagged product NHIcemelt sells is Magic salt. So yes it is more money that straight bagged salt. You can also try Stateline irrigation for ice melt.


----------



## dalmatian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tims turf in litchfield carries pallets of ice melt. they are easy to deal with and great pricing!!


----------



## NHSNOW1 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Sand/salt mixture Southern NH*

I know these post are old but I'm wondering the same question, Where in around Manchester Hooksett can I buy sand/salt mixture to fill my sander during storms? I could do it before or after as well but does anyone know where I can go? thank you in advance


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Outdoor Maitinance Service sells bulk deicing materials out of the PRO landscape yard in Manchester, right off exit 6 on 293. Prices are kind of steep though, 135 a yard for straight salt. I go if I run out during a storm other wise I go up to Plourde sand and gravel in bow the day before to load up on straight salt. I have my own pile of mix at my house but OMS has sand and mix too.


----------



## NHSNOW1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you, I appreciate your response, Do you have an idea how much Plourde charges for straight sand or straight salt? Plourde isn't to far from me


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

95 a ton for salt, not sure about sand, I load sand and mix at my friends pit.


----------



## Boyerlandscape (Dec 14, 2013)

OMS is great, if there's icing or the potential for icing, you can bet theresca guy in the shack/loader. Another option is in Auburn, right by the Massabesic circle. Forget the name, I can get it for you if that's closer, and lastly right down the bypass in Derry DJ landscaping now stocks salt ( call first)


----------



## NHSNOW1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Could I get the name of that place near Massabecic circle? I need to grab some today


----------



## Boyerlandscape (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see it in time,

Highest quality Lawncare/NH ice melt
15 king st Auburn
6032222292


----------

